# Do you think the theme from Family Ties would have had the same impact if it didn't have the 'sha lala la' at the end?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a firm believer that it would not have had the same impact and allure, but I know opinions on this vary. 

What do you think?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that I’ve never heard of Family Ties or the fuckin song. Charlie Manson had a family and look how that turned out ... lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I am please to announce that I’ve never heard of Family Ties or the fuckin song. Charlie Manson had a family and look how that turned out ... lol


True, but they weren't really his family, as they were his 'followers.'


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, but they self identified as such and that’s all that matters. There was an article in the Toronto Sun about a woman who self identified as a rooster; is anyone gonna risk telling her that’s impossible.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, but they self identified as such and that’s all that matters. There was an article in the Toronto Sun about a woman who self identified as a rooster; is anyone gonna risk telling her that’s impossible.


Cock-a-doodle-do!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Could’ve been worse though; if she said she was a Canadian goose she’d be shittin in the streets and no one could do a thing about it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a normal occurrence in the city I live in.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah but in Toronto the geese live on maraschino cherries so it’s pretty disgusting.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Geese aren't so cocky when they know they'll be on the receiving end of a #2 shell.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't know the 'sha-lala-la' thing. I grew up with the 'tra-la-la'.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Geese aren't so cocky when they know they'll be on the receiving end of a #2 shell.


that’s generally true, but the ones here, they’re all whacked on meth so they tend to forget about things like that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Didn't know there was a shalala or what ever at the end of the song. Now this is more familiar.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I gotta side with @Wardo on this one. I didn't know the song, and I never watched the show either.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Where were you guys in the 80's?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Don't know the 'sha-lala-la' thing. I grew up with the 'tra-la-la'.


I like that song and video, but I also think it might be what a bad acid trip might look like.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Where were you guys in the 80's?


early 80's I was working my ass off. Mid 80's I was drinking and dancing my ass off. Late 80's I was raising kids. My 80's in a nutshell. Oh, and 85 to 90 I owned an engine rebuilding shop, so I spent a lot of time there too. Dam I was busy. Too busy to watch TV I guess. 
And I went through 4 women in those 10 years........no wonder I have grey hair now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Too busy to watch TV I guess.


Same, I've always been too wrapped up in other things to be watching television.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Where were you guys in the 80's?


Aside from raising a family, working a lot, occasionally drunk and in a place with limited tv. Doing things that didn't involve too much tv also.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


Glad you posted this.

I had never seen the show or heard the song until this moment.

Now I'll need to cleanse my palette.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Where were you guys in the 80's?


On the road playing gigs six nights a week. TV is a black hole for me in that decade. I just never had one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, don't pick on TV theme songs. Without the theme song, Gilligan's Island never had a pitch that worked in Hollywood and we risked never getting to see Gilligan screw it up yet again. And of course, the age old quandary - Ginger or Garlic.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I am pleased to announce that I’ve never heard of Family Ties or the fuckin song.



Sure you have - the Michael J Fox sitcom that made him a star.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> Sure you have - the Michael J Fox sitcom that made him a star.


Is that the Canadian guitar player dude - I’ve never listened to his music either.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Is that the Canadian guitar player dude - I’ve never listened to his music either.


He played one in a movie.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've heard of the show, just never watched an episode. For what it's worth, I've never watched an episode of Friends either.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Is that the Canadian guitar player dude - I’ve never listened to his music either.



He plays guitar, but isn't a musician.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> He played one in a movie.
> 
> View attachment 323583


Different dude - turns out I was thinking it was Brian Adams in the tv show.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Different dude - turns out I was thinking it was Brian Adams in the tv show.


Well, he played 'till his fingers bled. Not too sure if he appreciated the year or not tho. 


colchar said:


> He plays guitar, but isn't a musician.


Not too sure how much guitar he plays now.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guess they could have sang "This is the end" and it would have fit fine and told people something at the same time.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure how much guitar he plays now.



He still plays. I saw video of him recently on stage with some fairly well known band (cannot remember who).

His vibrato must be fucking sensational!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That guitar didn't exist in 1955.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> That guitar didn't exist in 1955.


Neither did the song.


colchar said:


> He still plays. I saw video of him recently on stage with some fairly well known band (cannot remember who).
> 
> His vibrato must be fucking sensational!






This is 2019


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> His vibrato must be fucking sensational!


Seriously! I held you in higher regard.

What he and his foundation have done for those with a diagnosis of Parkinson's is sensational (Our Promise)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> Seriously! I held you in higher regard.
> 
> What he and his foundation have done for those with a diagnosis of Parkinson's is sensational (Our Promise)



Yeah I know. I reconsidered it right after I posted it as it was in bad taste. In fact, it was downright ignorant. But by then it had been posted so I had fucked up and had to own it, so I didn't delete it. We all screw up once in a while.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember very well when he was diagnosed. Because I was going through my cancer diagnosis at exactly the same time. So it's always resonated with me. Much, much respect for Mr. Fox, to remain public and active throughout it all. He was even very good in Boston Legal and The Good Wife. He can still bring it better than many out there.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ya bit of funky guitar in it. First time I paid attention to it but have not herd it since the 80's. I liked looking at Justine Batmen back then though.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I remember very well when he was diagnosed. Because I was going through my cancer diagnosis at exactly the same time. So it's always resonated with me. Much, much respect for Mr. Fox, to remain public and active throughout it all. He was even very good in Boston Legal and The Good Wife. He can still bring it better than many out there.


I've heard he also has an iron clad pre-nup.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the reasons I could never be a successful song writer. ...I never could just throw random nonsense/baby talk into the lyrics.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I remember very well when he was diagnosed. Because I was going through my cancer diagnosis at exactly the same time. So it's always resonated with me. Much, much respect for Mr. Fox, to remain public and active throughout it all. He was even very good in Boston Legal and The Good Wife. He can still bring it better than many out there.


he had an interesting role in Rescue Me you should check out.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard it in my head the minute I saw the thread title. Child of the 80s.

I side with those who say it gave the theme more impact and allure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the best thing was after the end theme-


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, don't pick on TV theme songs. Without the theme song, Gilligan's Island never had a pitch that worked in Hollywood and we risked never getting to see Gilligan screw it up yet again. And of course, the age old quandary - Ginger or Garlic.


Family ties isn't as iconic to me as others...sounds like another one of the songs written by Alan Thicke or his wife.

Gilligans Island, Green acres, The Jeffersons and Magnum PI are for more etched in my brain. runner up, dukes of Hazard.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the original and iconic and it's not the Bugs Bunny Theme.
.


----------

